# Strange question - HEI Distributor?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

I happen to have a KA24E front-wheel drive engine sitting on my hands without a distributor. Would it be at all possible to modify a performance HEI distributor to be used on a 4 cylinder engine? Anyone have any ideas? I once read an article in an import car magazine about GM racing using a V8 distributor in an ecotec 2.2L because the stock ignition wouldnt do. Sounds kinda crazy but HEI ignitions are capable of 50,000 volts at 7,500 RPM. You can pick one up complete with out a vacuum secondary for 170 bucks. Just a thought.


----------

